# Stone on bone



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Took this raider of my veg patch with single 1745 from about 20 feet away.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice job man


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You did that with single 1745?!?
So much for needing double 30/20 TBG to hunt!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! Swap a few veggies for a rabbit dinner ... seems like a fair trade to me!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet kill shot


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your kind comments guys.

M.J, 1745 single is my #1 set up, teamed with (my fav hunting ammo) a nice marble sized stone and an active shot more than ample power is generated for close range targets, i cut at 7 1/4 inches each side, I like to shoot steel with loops, but am less confident using loops with irregular ammo (stones). I can't really comment on flats , I tried them many years ago and liked the power but I live in quite an exposed windy environment, and I was forever getting the cross winds vibrating the bands where they make that funny noise lol, so I'm tubes only now.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

GHT said:


> Took this raider of my veg patch with single 1745 from about 20 feet away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice set up with gypsy tabs on a Chinese sling, (is that a LuckRing) ? ... perfect, I love it.

wll


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks wll, yep the micro luck ring, I won't leave home without one lol.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey GHT, nice little veggie patch that provides meat too. Nice shooting bud. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

GHT said:


> Took this raider of my veg patch with single 1745 from about 20 feet away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GHT!!!

Dammit Man! Was that shot *straight in* through the back of the head, or did you just graze the bugger enough to slice his spinal cord? :target: *Excellent* shot! I don't hunt, but you guys are making me rethink the whole thing. I've got rabbits and squirrel around here to beat the band. I've eaten both, and like both. My Dog sure thinks he wants to catch one. He's kinda' slow on the run, but he keeps trying and I keep praising him. Haha. That looked like a very clean shot. Rabbit stew--um, um! Bravo, buddy.

Good job,

SSS :woot: :woot:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good Morning Ang, thanks bro, hope you and fam are all are well etc,

Hi Silas, thanks man, it did not penetrate , but it was no glancing blow it was a direct strike at the back of skull that impacted with a very distinctive and decisive twack, I expect the skull was fractured , I look forward to hearing how you get on with your local quarry. Good luck.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice shooting mate. And yeh the single 1745's are good. .38cal lead is a good ammo to use with them, you'll like the combo I think

Mr-S


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Mr W , I've never shot lead ammo, from what I read I will enjoy it and look forward to trying it out some time, the ready availability and low cost lol of stones has meant I haven't had a sense of urgency to make it happen


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

If you want I can send you afew to try. I seen your in England also so it wont cost me anything to post you a small bag. Let me know mate

Mr-S


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for your kind offer Mr-W I will send you a pm tomorrow pal cheers.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

No probs mate. Just let me know

Mr-S


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shot as usual GHT!! I also have faced the power of 1745 singles


----------

